# I need a brick layer West Pensacola



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

We purchased a home that had the top layer (5 bricks) removed at the garage door entry threshold. (They needed a wheel chair ramp). 
I have new color matching bricks, and need a brick layer to install them.
I am located 2.8 miles west of the Hwy 98 Perdido Bay bridge in Lillian.
I am retired, and my hours are flexible so if it is something that you would be interested in please shoot me a pm.
I have built homes, and tended brick masons ( hated that job) but never laid brick.
Here is a shot.


----------

